# ISPC3 Mailversand: Dovecot Mail Delivery Agent, Quota exceeded



## andy1965 (16. Feb. 2011)

Kunden bekommen beim Mailversand die Meldung:

Your message was automatically rejected by Dovecot Mail Delivery Agent.

The following reason was given:
Quota exceeded for 'empfaenger@domain.at'


Welche Quota greift da, die Emails sind ja nur Durchläufer?

Danke für Tipps

Centos 5.5, ISPC 3.0.3.2


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2011)

Solche Nachrichtren werden nur bei Einlieferung in eine Mailbox erstellt. Wenn also die Adresse empfaenger@domain.at keine lokale Adresse ist, dann wurde sie nicht von Deinem Server erzeugt sondern vom Malserverd es Empfängers. Dovecot ist ja sehr verbreitet, muss also nicht Dein Server sein.


----------

